# Why I dont like my Senegalese twists (Pics included)



## Ouch (May 6, 2007)

I got it done. I got some pictures. But my concern is that after I came in with human hair and telling her that I wanted it to look like this...

http://www.braidsinc.com/gallery/senegalese4.JPG
http://www.braidsinc.com/gallery/senegalese1.JPG

She told me that it'll work best with synthetic. So that's what she used. But the part that, pardon my french, ****ed me up, is when she pulled out her lighter, lit up and passed it all along the twists and she did that for each one. She even lit up parts where I KNOW my hair would be. Crap cost $140. Why? Because she's greedy lol but her reasoning was because I had alot of hair and because I wanted the twists all the way down. 9 hour job this was. Booty still sore as I just came in a little over an hour ago. But I knew I had to rush here and tell my story.

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t65/OuchLHCF/Senegalese%20Twists%2005-06-07/IMG_1154.jpg

And another thing, it feels hard. Not hard as in gelled up but...hard in a weird way. This will be the longest 2 months of my life I bet.  

More pics here..
http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t65/OuchLHCF/Senegalese%20Twists%2005-06-07


----------



## MonaRae (May 6, 2007)

It looks nice to me!

MonaRae


----------



## ashmack (May 6, 2007)

I'm sorry you had a bad experience, but I have to agree, your hair does look very nice. I really like it.


----------



## naturallylovely (May 6, 2007)

they look nice to me as well...and i've had a lighter run over my braids and twists with no adverse effects (even though it sounds really horrible)...


----------



## Cien (May 7, 2007)

ooooo honeychile! 9 hours!!  But they are very pretty!!! 

I think they look GREAT!! 


*But the part that, pardon my french, ****ed me up, is when she pulled out her lighter, lit up and passed it all along the twists and she did that for each one. She even lit up parts where I KNOW my hair would be.*

see....this is one of the reasons why I've only had braids TWICE in my life!! (braids using synthetic hair---not regular ole braids/cornrows with my own hair)

The chic that did my hair did that lighter thing also----to make sure she's burning the ends so they wouldn't unravel---but I wasn't feeling that mess, because just like you---I KNEW she was burning some of my hair!!


----------



## Ouch (May 7, 2007)

naturallylovely said:
			
		

> they look nice to me as well...and i've had a lighter run over my braids and twists with no adverse effects (even though it sounds really horrible)...


 

Reading that made me feel a whole lot better. Thought when I'd be taking them out, all my hair would be falling out in dramatic clumps.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (May 7, 2007)

I think it looks nice (I can't wait to get my hair braided ). The only difference I see is that she braided the synthetic hair into your hair first and then twisted, instead of just twisting it in. But braiding it in first is much better for saving your strands.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (May 7, 2007)

Yea, your twists do look nice even though the lady ran a lighter through your whole head? I'd have a heart attack right then and there and storm out of the place!! lol


----------



## blackbarbie (May 7, 2007)

Sorry your head hurts but it sure does look purty!!! 
I agree with the other ladies; she did a good job (in spite of the fact she used the lighter)


----------



## victorious (May 7, 2007)

The lighter technique would have freaked me out too.  

But your twists look very pretty!


----------



## sareca (May 7, 2007)

I think they're beautiful. Just tell them 'no lighters.' I do so much to keep heat off my hair; open flame just freaks me out.

ETA: I rarely like my hair the first few days after I get it done. It'll grow on you.


----------



## Tee (May 7, 2007)

They look heavy?  Do they feel heavy?  
*But I think they are pretty!*


----------



## ThursdayGirl (May 7, 2007)

Very Pretty!!!!


----------



## ***Toy-Pisces*** (May 7, 2007)

They are very pretty and $140 was hella good compared to the prices here in Florida. The africans here charge no less than $150 for braids unless it is plain cornrows.  SL is long to them and they will charge you extra. Sorry for rambling.  

Anyway...they look *VERY PRETTY.* As far as the lighter  that's a no no in my book. I learned my lesson and if it is braided neatly then you won't have that much hair sticking out and the lighter can be eliminated. My braider *knows* not to use the lighter on me!!!


----------



## baby42 (May 7, 2007)

i think its best to tell them no lighter befor they start to braid then that makes them do it neat i alway tell them no lighter no black gel no blow dryer no ratail comb i bring my own comb and natures blessing but your did turn out very pretty i like them


----------



## MiWay (May 7, 2007)

I'm sorry you had such a bad experience, but for what it's worth, they look great!


----------



## freshlikemoi (May 7, 2007)

I have to agree with you my friend. I don't like the twist that much either. But hey look at the bright side, it is a great way to protect those ends.


----------



## tarheelgurl (May 7, 2007)

They look good to me!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 7, 2007)

They look nice. I thought they always used synthetic hair for senegalese twists? I've never seen them any other way.  $140 is not that bad. I paid $200 for mines and that's the standard price here. I wouldn't let them use that lighter or cut the stray hairs though.


----------



## firecracker (May 7, 2007)

I can't believe she ran that lighter thru your whole head but heck folks used to trim the hair in braids to make them look clean and uniform.  Your hair looks really nice though.


----------



## ToyToy (May 7, 2007)

I think it looks nice as well!! But I understand that you are upset that she ran a lighter through your twists. They used to do that to me all the time, but because I didn't know any better, I let them! 
But your hair really looks nice!!


----------



## JamericanGurl (May 7, 2007)

I think they look nice and a great price.


----------



## InnerSoul (May 7, 2007)

Sorry you weren't happen with your results  however, I think your braids look awesome


----------



## bLackButtaFly (May 7, 2007)

They look great! I'm surprised you had to pay that much in NY.  Do you have access to the city? If you get them done again PM me, and I'll give you my braider's number.  She does a great job, and it's never cost more than $100 for me.  
Oh and don't wory too much about the lighter.  It been done to me, and my hair didn't fall out in clumps.  I did have to get a trim immediately after though.


----------



## MzOptimistic (May 7, 2007)

I think your senegalese twists looks so pretty and I love the price even more When I was getting braids, I use to let them run the lighter through my braids also but I never had any adverse effects on my hair or my daughters'.


----------



## StLucianSweetie (May 7, 2007)

They look nice!  I think your hair will be alright in the end.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 7, 2007)

*They look great to me.*


----------



## longhairluva (May 7, 2007)

Excuse me I'm a little slow this morning. Did she run a lighter thru your entire head meaning did she burn some of your real hurr too?


----------



## HoneyDew (May 7, 2007)

When I have gotten braids, they try to run a lighter through my head as well.  It is so stupid to me. Why would you want to do that.  No concern for the health of hair - just the look.  You have to tell them NO, even if they give you attitude. I mean look at some of those girls' hair. 

Anyway, I like your braids.  Did they dip them in hot water?  Dipping them carefully as much as you can will soften them for you.


----------



## dlewis (May 7, 2007)

I really like them.  If my DH didn't dislike braids so much I would get that done.


----------



## KathyMay (May 7, 2007)

Girl I don't know what you are talking about but your hair looks fine to me I wish I could get my Senegalese twists for $140 I normally pay $180.  Don't worry your hair looks great!!


----------



## cheetarah1980 (May 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience.  Your twists look nice.  One thing to remember is that you're paying her to do a job.  If you feel uncomfortable about anything she's doing to your hair, speak up. She has to listen to you.  The lighter over the hair would freak me out, so I don't blame you for being upset.  Next time you get your hair done, let them know when their technique is NOT acceptable to you. It'll save you the worry in the long run.


----------



## jevetta (May 7, 2007)

I like them.  I might do something like this because I am tired of my natural twists curling up all over the place and not ever lying flat.  Jeve


----------

